# Grand Theft Auto V Direct X error



## Esean_keni (May 27, 2015)

I am having a problem while launching GTA 5 on my pc.
every time I try to open it i get an error about sme direct 10 or 11 adapter or runtime not found.
Im using windows 8.1 64 bit
Ram:4Gb
video card : Nvidia geForce 240GTS (mem:2GB)
CPU : Intel i3 clolcked at 2.8Ghz

ERR_GFX_D3D_SWAPCHAIN_ALLOC_2
No DirectX10 or 11 adapter runtime found.Please install latest direct x runtime or install a compatible direct x 10 or 11 video card.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alok (May 27, 2015)

Esean_keni said:


> I am having a problem while launching GTA 5 on my pc.
> every time I try to open it i get an error about sme direct 10 or 11 adapter or runtime not found.
> Im using windows 8.1 64 bit
> Ram:4Gb
> ...


that video card doesn't support dx11.
Turn off all directx 11 options and try using dx10 only.

plus Nvidia GTA V ready drivers doesn't have support for this gpu. Time to get new gpu imo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2015)

Update Direct X


----------



## Reloaded (May 27, 2015)

Esean_keni said:


> I am having a problem while launching GTA 5 on my pc.
> every time I try to open it i get an error about sme direct 10 or 11 adapter or runtime not found.
> Im using windows 8.1 64 bit
> Ram:4Gb
> ...



Reinstall your graphics card drivers and directX.


----------



## Esean_keni (May 27, 2015)

Ive tried to get direct x and new drivers but nothing then i disabled my graphics card and then somehow gta 5 started on its own but it lagged like hell then I minimised gta 5 and re enabled my gpu but then gta 5 crashed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2015)

Esean_keni said:


> Ive tried to get direct x and new drivers but nothing then i disabled my graphics card and then somehow gta 5 started on its own but it lagged like hell then I minimised gta 5 and re enabled my gpu but then gta 5 crashed.


I too think you should upgrade your GPU. Post details of entire current config.


----------

